# source for fountain feeds, roller nibs



## jbpaul (Feb 23, 2009)

I am slowly working my way toward a kit-free fountain pen.  Next kit part to be eliminated is the section.  Once this is accomplished, it will become unecessary (and costly) to buy a $15-40 kit just for the feed and nib.  Thanks to Lou, nibs are an easy find.  Does anyone know of a source of feeds to fit the Jr series/Lou's small nibs?  Also, any ideas where I could get rollerball nibs, if a customer wanted the fountain converted?

Thanks for any info,


----------



## MuddyWater (Feb 23, 2009)

I would also be interested to know the answer to this question.  I have been looking and the only source I have found has been Schmidt.  They offer serveral options with the nib and feed.  They have several items that I thinks would work well for making a kitless pen. The website is http://www.schmidttechnology.de/index.htm


----------



## btboone (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm making rollerball options for my fountain pens using a Mont Blanc refill, which screws into the section with an M4.5 x .5 thread.  I found some taps at MSC, so it's just a matter of making a section that they screw into.


----------



## george (Feb 24, 2009)

MuddyWater said:


> I would also be interested to know the answer to this question.  I have been looking and the only source I have found has been Schmidt.  They offer serveral options with the nib and feed.  They have several items that I thinks would work well for making a kitless pen. The website is http://www.schmidttechnology.de/index.htm



I have contacted some time ago (2 or 3 times), but did not get any response ? Was it just me or did this happened to others too ?


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 24, 2009)

You can buy the nib/feed/section from Arizona Silhouette for $4.75 each. The  feeds have a key type fit though, would be hard to use without the section. 

Schmidt requires a pretty hefty minimum order, they are not too keen on dealing with small players. 

Dan


----------



## jbpaul (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_F said:


> You can buy the nib/feed/section from Arizona Silhouette for $4.75 each. The feeds have a key type fit though, would be hard to use without the section.
> 
> Dan


 
I intend to use the nib, feed and housing. Then it's a simple matter of tapping the section for the housing thread. My only hesitation on the AS ones is the chrome ring. I suppose I could attempt to turn it off. Anyone tried this?


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 24, 2009)

JB,

Just for something to consider, I wouldn’t rule out “kit robbing” all together. As an example, right now Craft Supply has their copper Jr Gent fountain pen at a closeout price of $9.75 so you don’t have to look at $15 to $40 kits to rob from. Granted the copper colored metal section isn’t that desirable so just unscrew it and toss it out or cut the metal jacket off and turn your own jacket for it.  I started out turning the metal away and making little covers but wasn't happy with them so now make the entire housing cover.

For my smaller pens where I use a small nib I like to rob parts from their kits and when they are on sale or closeout I stock up. There is no need to rob from any of the more expensive kits since the small nibs, feeds and feed housings are all the same. 

In the example shown, for $9.75 I get the entire front section as well as a nice Schmidt converter and a rubber ink cartridge. The tubes and other kit parts may or may not be used elsewhere.

Just a thought!

Someone mentioned the Schmidt front sections. I was once interested in using their “name brand” sections but after receiving samples of all of their sections decided not to use them because their sections are bonded together and not designed to switch out nibs in case a customer wanted a gold nib for example, at least I couldn’t remove any of the nibs.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 24, 2009)

jbpaul said:


> I intend to use the nib, feed and housing. Then it's a simple matter of tapping the section for the housing thread. My only hesitation on the AS ones is the chrome ring. I suppose I could attempt to turn it off. Anyone tried this?



the chrome rings slides off rather easily.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been in contact with schmidt and have the pricing/minimum order numbers (250 per nib size). with the housing, they'll run about the same as BB's after shipping at minimum order level.


----------



## penmaker56 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have brought in, from Schmidt, a number of different feeds, some with sections, some without (all with gold plated steel medium nibs, convertors,roller ball sections, twist mechanisms, and click mechanisms, along with their "easyflow 9000" parker style refill, blue only. Those I am not using in my next production pens, I will sell. Email me at penmaker56@yahoo.com if you are interested and do not want to rob kits.
Richard Greenwald


----------



## PTJeff (Feb 24, 2009)

George,
wasn't I ranting and raving about this just the other day.


----------



## jbpaul (Feb 24, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> the chrome rings slides off rather easily.


 
Just what I needed to know! Thanks.  BTW does anyone know the thread size for the Baron/Sedona feed housing?



Texatdurango said:


> JB,
> 
> I started out turning the metal away and making little covers but wasn't happy with them so now make the entire housing cover.
> 
> For my smaller pens where I use a small nib I like to rob parts from their kits and when they are on sale or closeout I stock up. There is no need to rob from any of the more expensive kits since the small nibs, feeds and feed housings are all the same.


 
Yeah, I figure I can buy the Baron/Sedona nib, feed and housing and upgrade with one of Lou's steel nibs for $10-12.  Final cost for robbing a closeout kit and upgrading the nib would be approx $15-18.  Not that bad considering the what a fully custom, kitless pen goes for.  Just trying to eliminate $5-8 by buying the feed and housing only.

Can't tell from the photo, but I assume you tap the inside of your custom housing cover for the feed housing.  What size tap do you use for the Jr series housings?

Thanks to everyone for your replies.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 25, 2009)

jbpaul said:


> Just what I needed to know! Thanks.  BTW does anyone know the thread size for the Baron/Sedona feed housing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The inner threads (on the black plastic portion (feed housing) that screws into the nib holder) are about m7x1 if I recall correctly (I can recheck them tonight), the outer threads (on the metal portion (nib holder) that screws into the coupler) are about m8.5x1 (some say m8.4x1, I haven't found the right fit yet)

If you buy the sedona nibs then you only have the m7x1 threads since you aren't getting the metal nib holder portion.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 25, 2009)

penmaker56 said:


> I have brought in, from Schmidt, a number of different feeds, some with sections, some without (all with gold plated steel medium nibs, convertors,roller ball sections, twist mechanisms, and click mechanisms, along with their "easyflow 9000" parker style refill, blue only. Those I am not using in my next production pens, I will sell. Email me at penmaker56@yahoo.com if you are interested and do not want to rob kits.
> Richard Greenwald


 
Richard, I would like to see what you have and what your prices are and suspect I'm not alone.

Have you considered an ad in the classified section?

As I stated earlier, I'm not wild about their sections since many are bonded together and nibs aren't designed to come out but if the prices are right,  well, we'll see.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a couple samples coming from Schmidt, they are bonded, but another item that they have is a threaded bushing. hopefully it will work with the nibs from Berea and make using them more easy.


----------



## jbpaul (Feb 25, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Richard, I would like to see what you have and what your prices are and suspect I'm not alone.
> 
> Have you considered an ad in the classified section?
> 
> As I stated earlier, I'm not wild about their sections since many are bonded together and nibs aren't designed to come out but if the prices are right, well, we'll see.


 

DITTO!


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 25, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> I have a couple samples coming from Schmidt, they are bonded, but another item that they have is a threaded bushing. hopefully it will work with the nibs from Berea and make using them more easy.


 
The brass inserts that come with the Schmidt do fit the small Berea (Baron size) and Craft Supply "Jr" size sections.

Below is a shot of the brass inserts with four different nibs. You can get the Schmidt sections and brass inserts like those shown below from Elliot Landes right here on the forum with no minimums.

In my opinion, using the inserts is one nice way to make a "kitless" pen because the insert adds strength to the lower pen body at the point where the section screws in and the cap screws onto the outside. I've used these many times and have yet to have a problem.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 25, 2009)

That doesn't look like the picture they sent me of the bushing, but I'll know more when they arrive.


----------



## Nickfff (Feb 25, 2009)

This post intrigued me a bit...

So if i wanted the nibholder and the nib w/o buying the kit-what is the cheapest way to do that?

i.e. if i have a craft supply jr statesman rollerball and I would like to make it a fountain with a rhodium nibholder and nib...what is the cheapest way to do that w/o buying a full kit?

I saw craft supplies has a seperate nibholder and nib but is black and does not match..


----------



## jbpaul (Feb 26, 2009)

Nickfff said:


> This post intrigued me a bit...
> 
> So if i wanted the nibholder and the nib w/o buying the kit-what is the cheapest way to do that?
> 
> ...


 

As far as I know, those sections from CSUSA have been discontinued.

My interest in the housing and feed is because they are the only parts that are not relatively easily fabricated with hobby tools.  Even rollerball nibs can be fabricated with our setups.

The rhodium nib holder in your scenario is what requires a second kit purchase.  Don't know of anywhere to get entire sections to fit the Jr's anymore.  At least with the second kit purchase, after the swap you have a complete rollerball kit due to the interchangability.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 26, 2009)

jbpaul said:


> As far as I know, those sections from CSUSA have been discontinued.


 yep but BB has them I think.


> The rhodium nib holder in your scenario is what requires a second kit purchase.  Don't know of anywhere to get entire sections to fit the Jr's anymore.  At least with the second kit purchase, after the swap you have a complete rollerball kit due to the interchangability.


yep, if you want the nib in a matching plating, you have to buy a second kit, no way around that at present.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 26, 2009)

Nickfff said:


> This post intrigued me a bit...
> 
> So if i wanted the nibholder and the nib w/o buying the kit-what is the cheapest way to do that?
> 
> ...


There is no way to get the plated housing without buying a complete kit, never has been since I've been turning.  

Keep in mind that if you do choose to buy another kit just to get the plated fountain pen section that a Jr Gent uses the same section as a Jr Statesman so buy the cheapest kit.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 3, 2009)

okay, got the samples in from Schmidt today and have had a preliminary look at them. 

I grabbed a Jr. Gent rollerball and it fit in the Schmidt bushing just fine. They are nice since they are plated in Gold, Chrome or Nickel and are ment to leave the rim visible (about 1mm). I'll post pics when I get a chance.

I looked at one of the nibs and while it does not come apart like the ones we are used to, I was able to just pull the nib/feed out with a little twist. I'm going to put an ink cartridge on it and make sure that I didn't damage it, but it seems to be a tight friction fit to me.

More to come.


----------



## PTJeff (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike,
I downloaded the Schmidt catalog and they have product numbers for each item.  
Could you tell me what ones you got as samples please?


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

I received some of the F202 and F2 front sections. Several of the ink pump "converter" types (K1, K2, K5, K6), and the bushings are the "Central Threaded Bushes" on the Inner Sealing Cap page.

I'll get pics of the bushings and how the look on a pen this weekend. 

I'm not completely sold on the front sections, but they may work out okay. I may send a couple to people with more FP experience than myself and see what they think.


----------



## PTJeff (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike,
the K6, will it screw into the threaded bushing or into the front section?

Any chance would your rep send you a sample of the FH241, or FH341?  Those 2 look like you would just screw it into a custom made section.  

The F202 and F2 look like the section (ie. gripper housing) is intregal with the nib and feed, so your design would have the Schmidt section/gripper.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

PTJeff said:


> Mike,
> the K6, will it screw into the threaded bushing or into the front section?
> 
> Any chance would your rep send you a sample of the FH241, or FH341?  Those 2 look like you would just screw it into a custom made section.
> ...



I noticed the threads on the K6, but there are no threads inside the front section to screw it into. Not sure why they designed it that way, maybe for another application somewhere.

I can always ask. On the FH202/2 I bet we could turn some of the plastic off without too much trouble too, that would leave the threads that match the bushing in place. The problem with the FH241/341 is that you will have to tap the gripper to hold them and I'm not sure it's a standard thread. I think the m7x1 was close on the Dayacom sections though, but don't quote me. I'll ask for the specs on those.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 6, 2009)

I think Mike is finding the same thing that I've found.  The Schmidt sections are really not a good alternative.  The limitations are significant and the quality is just mediocre.  As I recall, TexatDurango found the same thing.  I keep hoping someone out there makes a good, affordable alternative, but I have not found it.


----------



## PTJeff (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll agree with Lou, we are all chasing that elusive "pot at the end of the rainbow" 
I do believe that we will find that little Irish Leprechan, then torture him till he gives up the goods!


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 9, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> I think Mike is finding the same thing that I've found.  The Schmidt sections are really not a good alternative.  The limitations are significant and the quality is just mediocre.  As I recall, TexatDurango found the same thing.  I keep hoping someone out there makes a good, affordable alternative, but I have not found it.



There's the other half of the question too. What's affordable? How much would be acceptable for sections like are in the kits, without all the other kit parts? Say for a Rhodium plated section?

The Baron in Rhodium/Platinum is $15 at the 100+ level and the Jr. Gent is about the same. How much is the section grip and feed worth (throw the nib out since we know they are crap)?


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

okay the threads on the Schmidt feed holder is m6.5x.5 which is another of those weird sizes that you'll likely have to have made.


On a separate note. Would a Platinum plated grip (jr. size) with a good feed and cheap nib be worth $8?


----------



## arw01 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Would this type of tap and die*

Would this type of tap and die be more available in Europe?  I wonder if UK machinist supply houses might be more likely to carry these odd sizes than US suppliers?

Alan


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 22, 2009)

Schmidt told me that it they would have to have it specially made also.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 22, 2009)

FYI..... I contacted E-taps and asked for a price for the m6.5 x .5 taps and their reply follows.

The price is a bit higher than I expected so I decided to drop the issue since probably the ONLY time I would use this size tap is with the Schmidt feed housings and I don't have that many of them.  The ones I have, I'll just glue the feed housings into the sections. 

here is their reply.....

George,
We are pleased to offer metric tap(s) *M 6.5x0.5 *as follows:

*SPECIFICATIONS:*
- material of tools: *M2** (HSS) **steel*  
- ground thread and shank
- thread tolerances (ISO 2) 6H or specify
- taps are straight fluted: Taper, Plug or Bottoming - specify when ordering
- tap(s) made in our manufacturing plant in Europe
 
*PAYMENTS:***
- all prices are in US Dollars for quantity stated
- handling: $5.00 for each shipped order
- to place order *60% down payment* is required 
- balance: prior to shipping
- all prices are in US Dollars for quantity stated
- Pro forma invoice will be available for pre-payment
 
*AVAILABILITY from our warehouse in Palm Beach, Florida USA*
**
Tap(s) will be available for shipping in up to *1.1/2 - 2 weeks* from the date of order confirmation
 
*EXPRESS AVAILABILITY from our manufacturing plant in Warsaw, Poland:*
**
Tap will be available for shipping in * 3 working days * from the date of order confirmation with the following shipping options:
 
*Option "A": Air Mail *- time in transit from Poland to you 1.1/2 - 2 weeks
- cost of shipping: $19.80 for up to 1 lb, $28.60 for up to 2 lb, and $31.90 for up to 4 lb
*Option B:** EMS/USPS/Pocztex*
*-* time in transit from Poland to you *3 - 5 working days*
- cost of shipping  $49.60 for the first 2 lb and $5.55 for each additional 2 lb of shipped weight  up to 40 lb
*Option "C"**: **UPS Expedite, FEDEX International:*
- time in transit from Poland to you: *2 working days* (guaranteed by UPS)
- cost of shipping: actual carrier charges (could be charged directly to your account with UPS, FEDEX or DHL)

*PRICES:*
Metric tap(s) *M 6.5x0.5* *as described above*
1 pc $72.00
2 pc $59.5 each
3 pc $48.00 each

 
This quotation is valid till April 10, 2009
 
Thank you for visiting _e_-taps.com


----------

